# Switching tractor between different equipment



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am switching a tractor between the baler and this sprayer this spring , on the side console I have the applicator for the Baylor behind the sprayer controller . In front of me I have to lower the GPS when doing hay or forage because the moisture meter is behind a GPS . This new equipment is nice but it's a pain to unhook from one piece to the other anybody got any tips


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Could take the foam marking system out to free up some room endrow.....just a thought. I have my GPS on ram suction cup mount and remove/install when using, which isn't as much as the baler.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have a picture, but I "hung" one of my consoles (harvest Tec screen) from the ceiling of my M126x by using some very well placed bolts in the steel frame in the ceiling. The bale command is mounted on the B pillar. 
See if you can turn your mounting bracket upright and hang your monitor or console..

I spray with my smaller Kubby, so all the spray console and foam marker are not in the way.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Demand isobus on everything in the future?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Clearly buying another tractor is the easiest solution to this complex problem...

I would think a little fab work to make mounts that are in the correct spot so that you can see both at the same time would solve the problem.

At one time I had thought about taking on of those "arm mounts" that hold a laptop and hacking it up to hold a monitor. Then you could swing it back out of the way when needed...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Should buy another tractor. I know a lot of guys have the B post hanging hanging full of consoles and screens. Which is a good place to put it,, but my problem is when I block some visibility looking to the right I have trouble pulling out at some real nasty intersections.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I am switching a tractor between the baler and this sprayer this spring , on the side console I have the applicator for the Baylor behind the sprayer controller . In front of me I have to lower the GPS when doing hay or forage because the moisture meter is behind a GPS . This new equipment is nice but it's a pain to unhook from one piece to the other anybody got any tips


Enrow, looks like a NH tractor, I have a T5-115 that has a bar coming down from the top of the door jam, to the rear door jam (L shaped), with a mount, plus addition holes. I have mounted my bale command monitor, crop saver monitor, rear camera and another moisture meter on. My GPS is in front of me, on the windshield wiper housing.

If you do not have mount I have, maybe you can order from NH?

If not JD3430's idea, along with PaMike's idea married together might just be the ticket.

I'll try to upload a picture.

View media item 2386
Hope can see the bar I am talking about.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

you look like me, I have 4 monitors stuffed in our case since we sold our baling tractor. Spray box, gps, bale monitor, and rake box. It all fits but it takes up a lot of space


----------

